# Htlm-Transparent



## Snakelady (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallooo
hab mal eine Frage - kann man eine transparente htlm erstellen - damit man gif´s auch richtig sehen kann - bitte - vielleicht kann mir da wer weiterhelfen. Liebe Grüße Andrea


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

ich kann Deine Frage irgendwie absolut nicht verstehen.
Was meinst Du mit transparentem HTML? Eine Website an sich hat erstmal keine Farbe, und ein GIF muss entsprechende Transparenz selbst mitbringen.
In der Regel wird das GIF ja auch von nichts ueberlagert, dementsprechend muss eigentlich auch nichts transparent sein.


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2005)

Könntest du dein Anliegen bitte etwas genauer umschreiben?


----------



## Snakelady (14. Dezember 2005)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könntest du dein Anliegen bitte etwas genauer umschreiben?


 naja - ich möchte eine htlm erstellen wo der hg tranparent sein soll - keine hintergrundfarbe - geht das überhaupt


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2005)

Wie Dennis schon anmerkte, ist der Hintergrund einer HTML-Seite neutral bzw. weiss.


----------



## fish-guts (14. Dezember 2005)

Moin

 Abgesehen davon heisst es "HTML", und nicht htlm. Ich erwähn das, weil du es immer so geschrieben hast. 

 Gruss

 FG


----------



## Sk3l3tor (14. Dezember 2005)

Mir bleibt bisher auch noch der Sinn verborgen, vielleicht postest du mal deinen Quellcode, damit wir verstehen was du meinst. 

Eigentlich ist die html-Datei mit weißem Hintergrund, wenn du jetzt eine transparente gif-Datei darauflegst, sollte alles, was transparent war, weiss sein.


----------



## Snakelady (15. Dezember 2005)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie Dennis schon anmerkte, ist der Hintergrund einer HTML-Seite neutral bzw. weiss.


 hihi, das is mein prob - ich wollte wissen obs transparent geht bei htlm, also kein hg


----------



## Snakelady (15. Dezember 2005)

Snakelady hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hihi, das is mein prob - ich wollte wissen obs transparent geht bei htlm, also kein hg


 ich meine natürlich html *ggg* hab mich verschrieben


----------



## anna sophiea (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Snakelady,

du brauchst immer einen Hintergrund, waere da kein Hintergrund wuerdest du die Bildroehre sehen,   , nur das Gif - Bild ist transparent und die Html Seite braucht immer irgend eine Farbe als Hintergrund.

Aber schreib doch einfach was du denn machen moechtest ...
.


----------



## Sk3l3tor (15. Dezember 2005)

Transparent hieße ja, du würdest den Windows Screen durchsehen?

Was hätte das für einen Sinn Mir bleibt das immer noch verborgen...


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2005)

Snakelady hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hihi, das is mein prob - ich wollte wissen obs transparent geht bei html, also kein hg


Der Hintergrund eines HTML-Dokuments definiert sich über die Elemente html und body, die sich nicht transparent gestalten lassen. Ansonsten würde ja der Desktop des PCs zum Seitenhintergrund umfunktioniert werden ......  :suspekt:

Oder möchtest du in der Seite einen Bereich transparent gestalten, durch den z.B. die Seitenhintergrundgrafik sichtbar wird 

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, daß du dein Anliegen detailierter beschreiben und evtl. den Quelltext der Test-Seite zeigen solltest, damit wir nachvollziehen können, wovon du sprichst.


----------



## shrewm (15. Dezember 2005)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Hintergrund eines HTML-Dokuments definiert sich über die Elemente html und body, die sich nicht transparent gestalten lassen. Ansonsten würde der Desktop des PCs zum Seitenhintergrund umfunktioniert werden ......  :suspekt:


Genau so ist es und es funktioniert...oder zumindest hat es das mal. Bin mir wirklich nicht sicher ob es noch funktioniert und wenn dann, soweit ich weiss, nur im IE.

Da gabs mal irgendwas für die body von wegen ALLOW_TRANSPARENCY für iframes. Hatte das damals schonmal gemacht, wenn ich die Datei finde poste ich mal was konkretes.


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2005)

shrewm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und es funktioniert...oder zumindest hat es das mal. Bin mir wirklich nicht sicher ob es noch funktioniert und wenn dann, soweit ich weiss, nur im IE.
> 
> Da gabs mal irgendwas für die body von wegen ALLOW_TRANSPARENCY für iframes.


Was eventuell im IE funktioniert(e) ist nicht relevant.

In dem transparenten iframe wird der Hintergrund der Hauptseite sichtbar, aber noch lange nicht der Viewport des Browsers durchsichtig, so daß der Desktop sichtbar wird.


----------



## shrewm (15. Dezember 2005)

Naja er wollte doch eine html datei mit transparentem Hintergrund. Hätte er dann und je nachdem für welchen Zweck würde das auch reichen.


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2005)

shrewm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja *er* wollte doch eine html datei mit transparentem Hintergrund. Hätte *er* dann und je nachdem für welchen Zweck würde das auch reichen.


Er heißt Andrea ;-]



			
				1st posting snakelady hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Liebe Grüße Andrea


----------



## shrewm (15. Dezember 2005)

- Machtkampf....

Habe die Seite nicht mehr gefunden, ist schon zu lange her. Aber google würde sich eventuell lohnen. allow_transparency und brackground: transparent mal versuchen. Gibts nicht oft und ist auch nicht gerne gesehen aber für private Zwecke einsetzbar.


----------



## Sk3l3tor (16. Dezember 2005)

Sk3l3tor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was hätte das für einen Sinn Mir bleibt das immer noch verborgen...


 
Kann mich nur selber zitieren und noch mal fragen: Welchen Sinn soll das haben?


----------

